# wanna work in Hurghada,any Idea how?



## Ahmad_010 (Jul 30, 2010)

hello,Im Ahmad,22 years from Cairo,Graduate of faculty of commerce (English Section) 2009,its my dream to go to hurghada and work there as english instructor or In a Hotel or Travel Agency,,any Ideas How?

Thanks


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahmad_010 said:


> hello,Im Ahmad,22 years from Cairo,Graduate of faculty of commerce (English Section) 2009,its my dream to go to hurghada and work there as english instructor or In a Hotel or Travel Agency,,any Ideas How?
> 
> Thanks


This may be a stupid question but if your are Egyptian, why are you posting this on an Expat website.
It's your country and I assume you speak Arabic . . . we should be asking you :confused2:


----------

